# Blue Crayfish



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

ok i hear alot of people saying that piranhas eat crayfish(Looks like a lobster), and its not much since to try to have them live in peace. I don't mind the p's eating the crayfish, But i wouldn't want him to hurt my rbp's. if anyone has any experiance with this i would greatly like to hear your stories!







thanks for your time!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

do a search. there have been 2 billion and a half threads on this topic.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

crawdads eat fish and if hes big enough hell try to eat your piranhas and could very

well injure them


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

This is what happened to a crawfish when I put him in with my rhom ...


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Very Good I will make sure i gets one that My P's Can do the damage rather then letting him eat my P's!







I bet i can hear him crunch outside the tank when the p's start eating him!







What about Snails would they be a good thing to have in a RBP tank?


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I added a regular cray to my (3) 6" Cariba and it was probly 3-4"... The first time I checked on the cray all I found is his head....

Def no chance but goodluck


----------

